# DB steam wand tip on the BE?



## MattLeB (May 18, 2020)

Been considering the milk steaming capabilities of the BE and the limitations of the single hole steam want tip. Saw online that someone had bought and used a DB three hole tip (fairly cheap from Sage).

Has anyone on this forum done the same? I can't imagine there would be any increase in steam pressure (three small holes compared to one larger one, all powered by the same thermoset..), but it might allow more control of the steaming process or better texturing?


----------



## MattLeB (May 18, 2020)

DB steam tip:
https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020067.html

BE tip:
https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0001569.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattLeB (May 18, 2020)

There must be at least one person on this forum who's tried this?  or who can give an opinion?


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

3 hole works well for me on Bambino, nicely textured milk and able to do basic latte art. I see no reason it wouldn't work on BE as long as fit is the same. For a fiver seems reasonable to give it a punt. Are you unhappy with the texturising on the BE?


----------



## MattLeB (May 18, 2020)

Not unhappy per se, just always striving for the best I can get from the machine and this seems like a simple (and cheap like you said) upgrade.

I do find that the milk tends to start well textured and splits more quickly that is like so wonder if a different tip might incorporate the air better


----------



## MattLeB (May 18, 2020)

I didn't realise the bambino had a three hole wand?


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

I think the Bambino benefited from the later steaming systems of the Touch and Oracle. Having said that I still find the milk splits fairly quickly if left sitting, so I have started steaming the milk after the after the shot now.


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

MattLeB said:


> There must be at least one person on this forum who's tried this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've just tried this on a Duo Temp Pro that I haven't got round to selling yet. I believe the steaming on the DTP should be very similar (if not the same) to the BE. I steamed 200ml of milk with the Dual Boiler tip attached, and to be honest, I didn't find it made much difference. If anything the steam coming from the three holes seemed less powerful than with the one hole tip attached. I can't really talk too much about whether it would texture the milk better. On my first try I didn't get a good texture. I can definitely get a lot better with the one hole tip. But I imagine you could play around and get better results with the three hole tip.

Personally, one of the reasons I upgraded to the Dual Boiler was for the steaming power. It's night and day difference between the DB vs DTP & BE in that regard. I find steaming the same amount of milk takes about half the time, plus factor in that you don't have to wait for pressure to build, plus you can steam while pulling a shot. I also find that I can get a thicker, creamier foam which was something I found hard to do with the DTP.

If you really want an upgrade in the steaming department then I think you would probably have to upgrade your machine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

My bambino has a 4-hole tip.


----------



## MattLeB (May 18, 2020)

MarkHB said:


> I've just tried this on a Duo Temp Pro that I haven't got round to selling yet. I believe the steaming on the DTP should be very similar (if not the same) to the BE. I steamed 200ml of milk with the Dual Boiler tip attached, and to be honest, I didn't find it made much difference. If anything the steam coming from the three holes seemed less powerful than with the one hole tip attached. I can't really talk too much about whether it would texture the milk better. On my first try I didn't get a good texture. I can definitely get a lot better with the one hole tip. But I imagine you could play around and get better results with the three hole tip.
> 
> Personally, one of the reasons I upgraded to the Dual Boiler was for the steaming power. It's night and day difference between the DB vs DTP & BE in that regard. I find steaming the same amount of milk takes about half the time, plus factor in that you don't have to wait for pressure to build, plus you can steam while pulling a shot. I also find that I can get a thicker, creamier foam which was something I found hard to do with the DTP.
> 
> ...


Thanks this is very helpful! I think you're right that the steam will be less powerful if anything but I've heard that with the three holes you have better control or ability to integrate the air as you've not just got one hole blasting in one direction but three (albeit weaker jets of steam) going across and down into the milk.

Jealous of your upgrade - new grinder will be first on the list for me followed by a new machine in the future, I do like the look of the DB..


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

Sorry yes the bambino is 4 holes!


----------

